# Wild Lynx - Alaska



## JerBoyd (Aug 26, 2007)

Old school here with the original Canon 1D (4MP)  Canon 100-400mm L and 1.4x Tele


I had a day off on my last business trip to Alaska and headed out to Denali.  Our small group was looking to find at least the big 4 there.  They are Dall sheep - Brown Bears - Moose and Caribou.  

However, were in for a treat.  This Lynx just walked out of the forest and right by our parked bus.  Our driver has been doing Denali tours for 24 years and had never seen anything like it.  What a day it was.

I was testing out my new 100-400mm L glass and actually had a 1.4x Canon tele-converter on it as well.  I must say after a touch of USM it turned out pretty good.

Comments always welcome.

Please click the link for a larger photo.

http://Boyd.zenfolio.com/p897996452/?photo=946099175





http://boyd.zenfolio.com/img/v0/p946099175-2.jpg


Jeremy
www.boyd.zenfolio.com


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2007)

That it pretty rare, good thing you had the right equipment at the right time.  Nice work.


----------



## digital flower (Aug 26, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> good thing you had the right equipment at the right time.



Exactly, how often does that happen? :mrgreen:

Great capture. I have been to Alaska a couple of times and I liked that you never knew what you were going to see next.


----------



## JerBoyd (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Big Mike and Digital Flower,

We just got lucky this day.  I would have loved to camp out for a few days to take a few more images.  Maybe next time.  

Jeremy
www.boyd.zenfolio.com


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice composition, focus and color.  Great photo!


----------



## RKW3 (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice, you really have to enlarge this to get the full detail!

I agree with everything AbelR74 said.


----------



## JerBoyd (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks AbelR74 and RKW3,

Thanks for the great comments.

If you get a chance click on the link.  You can see more of the detail in the thick coat and the huge paws.

Thanks again,
Jeremy


----------



## Sideburns (Aug 26, 2007)

that's amazing...I love the way the feet look.  They're really big...lol


----------



## JerBoyd (Aug 27, 2007)

Sideburns,

Thanks for the comments.  I was amazed at how large those feet are.  

Jeremy


----------

